# Lletyshenkin Victorian Manor, Cwmbach, Aberdare



## spooksprings

Hi first time post, trying to follow your guidelines closely. 

This is Llettyshenkin (possible English: House of the Shenkins) an abandoned Victorian Manor on the Cefnpennar Road overlooking Cwmbach. It is not possible to access this site. You get permission and a tour  from the security guard and rabid Alsatian if you ask the gent in the neighbouring house.

Update: _Llettyshenkin House was built in 1859 as evidenced by the date (in Roman numerals) above the main entrance. (eh missed that) The money to build the house came from the profits of Llettyshenkin Colliery. This was opened in 1843 by William Thomas and taken over by his brother-in-law William Rees. William Rees's daughter Anne married William Thomas Lewis (later Sir, and Lord Merthyr) in 1864. Daniel Rees (William's brother) was resident there in 1865 (Webster's Directory). Daniel's son Robert T Rees also resided there, later moving to Glandare House. Lord Aberdare may have taken over the house at one point, and was sold to Dyffryn Powell Co. which was taken over by the National Coal Board in 1947. One of the last residence was a Marjorie E Williams, whose urn ashes sit in the basement._

The Cefnpennar Road at the time was apparently the main thoroughfare for coach and horses, and had many pits nearby. As a Lord, many famous peoples were entertained here, apparently including WG Grace and Haile Selassie. It has been empty for around 8 years and is on the market with condition of complete refurbishment, but keeping all Victorian features. 

The house is in a derelict but sound condition, with most of the marble fireplaces, servants bells, stone slab floors, ceramic sinks, brass doorknobs and art deco ceilings remaining, even a piano! There are many high oak shelves and huge cabinets. There was a coach house outside and a large tennis court (Clarence Bruce 3rd Lord played for England). There are 4 floors with huge rooms, including the cramped low ceilings of the attic servants quarters. The ceilings have collapsed in many places and floor boards need light treads.

I found it surprising to find a manor in a location like this (if you know Cwmbach!) that had not been ransacked, old pictures show they had their own Policeguard. I had the feeling this would have been simple and beautiful house in it's heyday with a mixture of English and Welsh accents and a roaring fire in each room. I found it touching to see the cramped low ceilinged servants quaters in comparison with the grand greeting rooms, but then the Welsh were always short.

The rooms were so large to photograph, I concentrated on effects and touches.














































​


----------



## scribble

I love the cistern bracket.


----------



## The Archivist

Interesting little place and sound research. Good work in getting permission too - glad to see it's on the road to restoration now.


----------



## Silent Hill

A bit special is this  Beautiful original features. Lets hope it remains that way. Many thanks for sharing. It's a house of smiles


----------



## Foxylady

Wow, some fabulous features. Great first post, Spooks...and welcome to DP.
Love the fireplace...it's gorgeous.


----------



## Talularainbow26

Wow what a beautiful building.


----------



## mersonwhoopie

Great photos! The piano one is brilliant!


----------



## shakey

Should have used Calgon 

Nice set of snaps there  Nice find.

Shakey


----------



## Em_Ux

I didn't see this the 1st time round.

What a lovely looking building! 

Thanks for posting


----------



## krela

Fantastic place, what a great first report, thank you!


----------



## King Al

Some beautiful features in this one! Cool find Spook


----------



## smiler

Oh Well Done Spooks, gorgeous pics, I Loved It, Thanks


----------



## Clixxphotography

*update on a location Cwmbach Llettyshenkin House*

Here is the original poster nice pics here. came across it and know about this place so thought i would let you know that its up for sale ! Shame really as it will be all modernised....

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=20316#.UK58zodWx8H


----------



## krela

Merged update post into the original thread. I hope it does get renovated, I would much rather see buildings in use than not!


----------



## Clixxphotography

Thank Krela, (i didnt know how to do that ) hahha.. yup its up for 500k and with a local estate agent....


----------



## shot_in_the_dark

lovely looking place, nice pics to. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pedrfardd

Great report...


----------



## perjury saint

*Lovely stuff! Particularly like the rotten laundry room...*


----------



## flyboys90

Dont know how I missed this first time round?? The fireplace & surround is a belter pure 1900,s. Great report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sshhhh...

Oh this is nice!! Great report and pics


----------



## nelly

Very nice


----------



## mrtoby

love it-good report.


----------



## Adrian36

Remember this place when it was owned by rodger williams, letty shenkin construction had their offices there & his parents still lived at the house in the early 90's


----------



## Cefnpennar

Thank you for the great pictures. I remember Llettyshenkin House well - my aunt and uncle lived there. I played that piano!


----------

